# how do I use a car amp to power a sub in the house?



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I know people jerry rig this all the time....I just dont know what to buy so I can try it...

got a old Coustic I may try to power a JL audio sub I have just sitting around

I have a small Klipsch sub amp I am using to power a pg rsd but its not enough power.......I need more power


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

converter from 120v to 12v.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

well..thats what I thought but where can I find one? I never see one for sale...is that not something I can get locally or do I need to get that off the net?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

gentlejax2 said:


> well..thats what I thought but where can I find one? I never see one for sale...is that not something I can get locally or do I need to get that off the net?


Good ones are not cheap, about the price of a plate amp


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

chad said:


> Good ones are not cheap, about the price of a plate amp


I lucked out and snagged a Iota 45 amp power supply on eBay for $50 shipped.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

omarmipi said:


> I lucked out and snagged a Iota 45 amp power supply on eBay for $50 shipped.


Kiss my ass  

Hell of a find! Congrats!


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

well f*ck that ...I will just buy something else....I mean I would rather spend the money on a legitimate solution....


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

use a car battery and trickle charge it during the night. i'm doing that right now. i'm using my treo ssi ten thats in a 1.75 cu ft net box tuned to 35 hz. i have it hooked to a cheap old RF 301M amp that i had layinb around. it's tuned way to high for HT though. i might try adding to the port inside and maybe using a different sub. this is what was in my car before but i hate to waste the box. and my amp blew on my JBL so it's my temp fix.

i really wanna buy a big amp from parts express and a dayton titanic and make a nice big box tuned in the low 20's.


----------



## invecs (Jul 30, 2005)

Yup...use a car battery. Home electricity sucks...it fluctuates everytime.


----------

